# Several odd grooming questions :)



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, so you all are now aware of my trials and tribulations with raspberry scented (beaver bottom lol) shampoo. Bug got his Saturday bath this morning in my favorite plum smelling stuff (I better not find out it's made with some sort of wildlife anal gland stuff!) Anyway, I have questions:

1). I have seen posts before where poodles were 'oiled' Why? Is this something I should/could do for Bug? He is a bit dry and itchy. The humidifer doesn't seem to be helping as much as I had hoped it would. If I am supposed to be oiling him, what do I use and how often? I have seen a video that recommends oiling dogs with coconut oil, he loves eating that, would that be ok? Won't it make him slimy? (He sleeps with me)

I was using a Vit E rub on conditioner until somebody stole the bottle and ate it all. :/ I guess it tasted as good as it smelled? 

2). Penny, my foster failure lady, is mostly poodle with very coarse, almost wirey hair. Is there a way to soften it just a bit? She was labled a 'chocolate,' what she appears to be is actually a brown sable with the tan pattern (phantom) I have used my whitening shampoo on her (I have either whitening for my DD's shih tzu or dark luster for my collection of black dogs) Is there a shampoo for brown/sable dogs or does it really matter? 
Her son (also a failed foster, but I adore him) is mostly brown with whitish hair starting to grizzle though - brown shampoo? 

Does the color really matter or can I just pick the shampoo that makes them look, smell and feel nice? (If that's OK, Penny should smell like apples, Sic Puppy like coconuts and MuffinMan and Bug like plums.) 

3). For spritzing/combing out in between grooming sessions, I found an olive oil detangler. It works as well or better than the Johnson and Johnson detangling spray I picked up in an 'emergency' grooming session (when Bug disappeared for two days and we found him completly covered in stickers and grass burrs) and it's cheaper. Is that acceptable?

I just realized how pitiful this post is. For years I have had working herding dogs. If they got dirty, we washed them with Dawn dish soap or the livestock shampoo. Now I have more shampoos, conditioners and hair products for the poodles than my teenaged daughters' have for themselves. I'm not even going to mention buttons and bows and bands........ :/ Can I use their straightener on the poodles? JK lol


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok 
1) oiling is done mostly on show poodles to keep them from matting during coat change, it's time consuming messy and not recommended for pet dogs unless you like having your house covered in oil lol.
If he's got dry skin it's more effective to treat the problem internally ie feeding fish oil capsules.
2) Ideally you don't want to soften a poodle coat at all the softer they are the more they're inclined to matt if it's rough and wirey you could try adding apple cider vinegar to the final rinse that will smooth and seal the hair shaft and gives a lovely shine.
I prefer not to use colour shampoos for the most part so can't really help you there just experiment and see what works for your dogs.
3) I say use whatever works, human products are often better quality than the stuff made for the pet market if it works and the skin shows no sign of irritation then it's fine.

Last I know you're joking but I actually know of at least one person who does use a hair straighter on her poodles ears, not sure I approve but the ears do look lovely if a bit odd.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to read my mini novel of questions. 

I do add fish oil to his food - he HATES it. I also add Vit E and alternate coconut oil with the fish oil as he and my demodex doggie love it. I was wondering if in his case since he really dislikes the fish oil, if I could just give him the coconut oil instead? 

As far as the color shampoos, I just figured it was better than dish soap for their more delicate feeling hair and I find the smell appealling since I finally have dogs I can sleep with (I'm allergic to dogs - even the poodles, but I don't care lol).

Great news on the human hair products since I have a Sally's close by and I love their Vit E conditioner (the one somebody ate) and the olive oil one was, surprisingly, something I found at the dollar store and works really nicely since they love to sneak out into the big yard right after I mow and get themselves all tangly and covered in grass and stuff. I can't bear to keep them locked up since they so enjoy harassing the chickens and ducks and romping like the little hunting fiends they are. I can not believe how sappy they're turning this old, bitter, cynical creature I am, but watching them run, jump and play makes me (dare I say it?) happy. THere, I said it. Now, don't tell anyone. 

I do love these little beasties and want them to look and feel their very best.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Me too! Its crazy how much I love my bad dogs. We used to use Alberto V05 hot oil treatment on our standard poodles when I was a kid...I don't know if you can even find that now but it wasn't greasy, it just left the coat and skin really nice. However, I love apple cider vinegar now and also have you ever tried Cowboy Magic to get mats out? It's awesome. Right now I'm using Santa Fe, which comes in a huge spray bottle because of course it's made for horses, but it has silk protein and Vit. E in it, and it's not greasy or sticky either. It helps get the mats and burrs out of my two wild creatures, who live for tunneling through all the bushes and undergrowth on my property.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think I may even have some Cowboy Magic here somewhere......

Thanks!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Check out some of these shampoos and conditioners! They have a huge variety.

We use them at the salon I work at, and they are wonderful! I use the Re-moisturizer on my dogs (and dogs at the salon) if they are getting dry skin, and it can be used as a "hot oil treatment" if you let it sit on your dog and put a towel soaked in very warm water and wrap it around your dog and let it sit for about 10 minutes, then wash off. I even use it on my horses mane and tail and it is non greasy and leaves it very shiny and easy to comb through. 

CONDITIONERS FOR DOGS & CATS by Natures Specialties

I love all of their products...I'm going to buy a couple gallons to keep at home!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, thank you - I will have to try those!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I use Oil on my Poodles coat, just light. I use African Pride shampoo & Miracle Growth Oil. First I shampoo & then in my warm water with the re-circulator I mix it in with my shampoo. If I want a little heavier Oil I will wash off the Shampoo/oil mixture & then lightly re oil the coat & leave it in. Dry with the HV.


----------

